# Fish caught on filter.



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I just pulled my ram off my intake tube. I have no idea how long he was on there. Hes on his side at the bottom of the tank. What are the chances he will survive? Its not looking well..........


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't sound good, when they stick to the filter intake like that they are going to die. They don't get stuck unless they are sick and weak.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Thats the thing, he was fine a few hours ago. He knows not to go near the intake. I dont know what the heck happened!


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

He died.. he passed on at about 4:30am this morning. I stayed up all night with him, as odd as that is. I could tell my angels were very unhappy with what was going on. Such a shame... he was probably the healthiest fish in my tank. I don't know what happened....


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> He died.. he passed on at about 4:30am this morning. I stayed up all night with him, as odd as that is. I could tell my angels were very unhappy with what was going on. Such a shame... he was probably the healthiest fish in my tank. I don't know what happened....


Aww! I'm so sorry for your loss! How old was he? Maybe he was getting old? IDK? Did you check your water parameters? Might need to , to make sure there is no ammonia build up or nitrites!


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I honestly dont know how old he was, I was his third owner. and the water should be bad.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> I honestly dont know how old he was, I was his third owner. and the water should be bad.



First of all, very sorry for your loss.

Second, I'm not quite sure by what you mean when you say "the water should be bad." Don't you mean the water should be good?


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks, I am still pretty upset and having to give away my conure was also hard..
I meant shouldn't* typo lol good catch xD


----------

